# caging options for silver fox rabbits?



## ki4got (Sep 25, 2015)

I had planned to add rabbits in the spring, but was gifted a trio of silver fox last weekend.

They are currently housed in my raised quail cage but it's not ideal... especially now that both does have been bred. 2'x8' with 2' wood house in center section, wire on ends - not dividable, wood frame with 1/4" wire floor.

I've seen mention of colony breeding but am not familiar with that. I've always had wire cages in the past. I can build pretty much anything, raised or on the ground, but will have to roof it as well since I don't have a protected area for them.

So basically I'm looking for ideas to work with that will be easy to deal with, low maintenance, etc.

Thanks. Karen


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 25, 2015)

Definitely  need separate cages for kindling. I use stacking cages due to space. Then add a nest box when it's time. But there are tons of ways to make cages.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 25, 2015)

Welcome , glad you joined us!  We use stackable wire cages due to space like @promiseacres  mentioned.  Wire are also easier to keep clean as wood will get wet from the urine.

@Samantha drawz  has a couple colonies started!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

First, congrats!

I have mine in a barn, I made a pen large enough for all three does, no one has had a litter yet but I am hopeful soon to get one or three. They will stay together to raise their young but they each need an individual house to nest in and claim. They need about 5sqft per rabbit minimum and LOTS of visual dividers for it to be successful. Mine are multi level and it seems to be wonderful. When they are sick of each other, they simply go to a different floor to chill alone.

I also have wire cages but have seen such a positive change in my does I have in colonies now that I am sold. Some are not meant to be together and I accepted that but the ones that are ok with it I will attempt to leave together in colonies unless further issues arise.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

This is one of my multi level cages. It is the starting point for me. One level per doe. They will be getting  a much larger pen as soon as some things are moved out of the barn first. My breed seems to be extremely aggressive towards other rabbits, or at least the females are.


----------



## ki4got (Sep 25, 2015)

is there some place i can find out more about colony breeding?  that sounds entirely do-able for me, I already have one pen I'd started for the chickens that I could modify for rabbits, if I can find more info about the requirements...  I'm guessing you don't keep the buck in with them?


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

four wind ranch I think has a pretty good blog going of her experiences in it, I do as well but Emancipation acres had some awesome info I found.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

I have one colony of 4 Jr girls who are not old enough yet and I have another colony of 3 Sr girls who have a buck in with them right now. Depending on the space and your individual rabbits personalities it will depend on if the buck can stay. If you want controlled breeding, place him with the does as you want babies. Otherwise they will supposedly self regulate their breeding according to most every resource out there I have found... I have been researching for 3 years now and just finally succeeded in it


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 25, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> four wind ranch I think has a pretty good blog going of her experiences in it, I do as well but *Emancipation acres* had some awesome info I found.



this is where we got our French Angoras from!


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 25, 2015)

I now someone that keeps about 5 does in a 5x5 or 6x6 pen (never measured) . she has old mailboxes and the tops of animal crates so they all have their own nest box. Bedding is straw and hay.  Bucks are kept in a wire cage separately.

Works for her.

I use racks of wiree cages.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 25, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> this is where we got our French Angoras from!


Hahaha small world!


----------



## chiques chicks (Sep 25, 2015)

Just realized, you're on byc @ki4got !

The friend I refer to is over there, try pming wingstone there. She may even have pictures on her profile, I think at one time she posted some.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 25, 2015)

If one wants to keep one's rabbit production up and vet bills low to maximise profits ... one's best bet is to house individual does in their individual hanging all wire cages hung from the ceiling in a  barn with plenty of ventilation as well as very good lighting .Place the doe into the buck's cage when she is ready to be bred, after 2- 3 successful breedings in a very short time ( from a few minutes to an hour ) return her to her own all wire cage.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 23, 2016)

Hanging wire cages is the most sanitary and less maintenance.  Put tubs under them for easy delivery of manure to your garden.  Rabbits are very territorial and don't do all that well in colonies.  Its hard to know when rabbits have been bred and when they need nesting boxes or material.


----------

